# MOT in Sussex



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone advise where we can get our motorhome serviced, MOT and habitation checks?

? Ditchling
? Brighton area

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi froggie

try Swift Motors in Worthing - (I have to declare an interest as they are clients of mine!), not their Station Road premises, the othr one in Willowbrook Rd - see below link

http://www.swiftmotors.co.uk/

they are kitted out for big stuff, and do lots of motorhomes. 8)


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Boggie

That's quite local for us


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Mike 


Thank you for that address.

The Council one in East Preston closed last August, and I have been wondering where I shall go this year. I shall use them.



Thanks

Andy


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Colas at Ringmer for the mot. I've got the number for a mobile caravan service chap if you're interested?


----------



## gar163y (Mar 20, 2008)

RMV Motors, Unit 18 Tidy's Industrial Estate Ditchling Common.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*MOT in Sussex forums*

It is good to see how Swift Motors have expanded over the years.
They used to service my Renault HT2 about 20 years ago when they just had a small unit in another part of Worthing.
It was too small to get the total van in and they used to try and get the front of the van as close to the doors as possible.
They were always very obliging.
Even on the day that they were just about to go and sign the papers for the Station Road premises they still stopped and changed a headlight bulb for me.
Good luck to them.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We had our MOT at Mr MOT in Burgess Hill (Technol House on Victoria Industrial Estate) 
Service by Robert Westlake, Paynes Farm, Cuckfield Road, Burgess Hill.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I expected to see a response from Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Centre to this one.

Haven't seen a posting or advert here from that neck of the woods for some time now. Are they still there or have I missed something?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Wasn't there a falling out?


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Grange Motors, Grange Industrial Estate do MOts and tyres/servicing - just off A2300 near Burgess Hill .


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Andysam said:


> Colas at Ringmer for the mot. I've got the number for a mobile caravan service chap if you're interested?


Hi would be grateful for the number of the mobile caravan chap.

Thanks


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*mot in Sussex*

Hi - have booked MOT At Willowbrook in April

Thanks for all your suggestions

We are now looking to book for the habitation check


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

It is after all just a commercial van (Fiat, Peugeot, Ford) so any dealer who does commercial van MOT's would do - I 'm going back to Wheelbase Burgess Hill ( just down from Focus) - as to habitation checks the Camping & Caravan Store at Horsham (the Garden Centre at Taits on the Cowfold Road) were touting for Habitation checks (£100) last time I was in there.

Harry


----------



## bingle (Nov 22, 2018)

*MOT in sussex for commercial vehicles*

south eastern commercials: Star Road industrial estate partridge green west Sussex RH13 8RA even do pick up. Great service


----------

